# Prayer Request



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

We need everyones prayers now, Dina's Mom is in ICU and critical, We have been praying that Our Father will stop the internal bleeding and that her strength will gain so they can operate.
Thank all of you
Jdub


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Praying for all of you! Guy


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

Prayers sent


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Prayer sent!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Father God,

Lay your healing hand on Dina's mom, and flood her body with your healing power. Surround her with your love and mercy, and speak words of peace to her soul. Let her know of the love and forgiveness of your son Jesus, and let her drink of the living waters freely.

Surround Jdub and Dina with your Holy Spirit to give them comfort and rest. Fill their minds with praises to you for your mercies. Your word tells us that you dwell in the praises of your people. Cast out all fear and worry. Fill them to overflowing with your joy.

In Jesus' name. Amen.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

I will keep her in my prayers Jdub.


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

my prayers are with you all, keep the faith!

God Bless,
trudy


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

So sorry to hear that. I will keep you all in my prayers.


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

*My Families Prayers Are With You.*

God Bless,

Drifter


----------



## SKSOUTH (Jul 9, 2006)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Update*

Dina's Mom is in a regular room now they got everything repaired, and hopefully being going home Friday.

Thanks for the prayers and support.
Jdub


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks for the faith building good news!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

That's wonderful news! Thank you, Jesus, for answered prayer!


----------

